# Getting stressed... how can I lose this stomach fat?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

heres a link to my diet and routine at the moment, http://howjozatrains.blogspot.com/ - top post

I think im doing well with like my arms and legs and chest... but Im starting to get really stressed as iv been training for so long and the bit around my middle just isnt going!!!

im planning on giving Fenugreek a pop, but is there anything else I could do? I live a long way away from work and work mon-fri 9-6 so cant really do early morning cardio

Any advice would be really apprichiated as its really getting me down!!!

Joz


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

No easy answer. Cut carbs further and up the cardio.

Pill or topical Yohimbine? Bigjoe knows about these things.....


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

actually I tried Lipio 6 a while ago and that has Yohimbine in it, It worked quite well, I might have to give some a pop next month!!

my abs are feeling huge and i can feel them the stress is that i cant see them haha!


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

i know how you feel. ;o)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

post up your diet .. also go for 1 hour run in the morning try nd do around 5 miles or 6 miles in the hour ..


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

do you do your cardio before breakfast? I've found that a really visible way of losing fat.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Breakfast - 6 egg whites one scoop of protein powder

1 tin of tuna with some green salad

200g chicken breast with veg

2 scoop of protein powder 15g nuts

post workout protein shake

Dinner - Salmon/White fish/Chicken/bolognaise/meatballs - no carbs ( choose the leanest meat you can )

Before Bed - Casein Shake


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> Breakfast - 6 egg whites one scoop of protein powder
> 
> 1 tin of tuna with some green salad
> 
> ...


Interesting. No carbs and 15g of nuts for fat. Not sure that's sustainable.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

people i think over do it when they say keto style diet .. eat loads of fat then they wonder why they are not getting lean .. just end up skinny fat. when you start off you get away with adding some good fat but as you get leaner you need to cut fat out to get leaner.. to be honest i did keto .. then i introduced carb back into my diet lowered fat to minimum i would i go in good condition very dry ..

i kept my fasted cardio up too .. it's hard mentally and physically to train through low calories but that's what it takes i guess


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

sizar said:


> Breakfast - 6 egg whites one scoop of protein powder
> 
> 1 tin of tuna with some green salad
> 
> ...


with that diet he will surely loose alot of muscle. how many cals is that ? well under 2000 id say . where did u get that diet from


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Depending on the quantities, I'd say about 1500cals. TBH, I have this diet 4 days a week, but have a refeed and a couple of days at maintenance before dropping the cals so I can get fat dependent again.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

personally i would up the protein .. according to body weight .. cut carb and fat out.. i have tried it and it worked ..i'm not saying follow that exact diet .. it was just to show you won't need loads of nuts and peanut butter or oil to get fat in ..

at the end of the day it's all down to calories .. watching your body change then tweak diet ..you can't stick with same diet n say my body is not changing be clever and manipulate.. controlling insulin spikes it's the biggest factor in getting lean.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

spaynter said:


> Depending on the quantities, I'd say about 1500cals. TBH, I have this diet 4 days a week, but have a refeed and a couple of days at maintenance before dropping the cals so I can get fat dependent again.


you do that all year round ?


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

id say if u did that diet there would be nothin left of u by the time u get lean. whats ur body suppose to use for fuel?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> id say if u did that diet there would be nothin left of u by the time u get lean. whats ur body suppose to use for fuel?


your own body fat ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh I got bulky like that, well your stomach looks bigger then mine was but idk if your pushing it out. Anyway I just simply sorted my diet around carbs only in morning, before and after workout. Protein with every meal and low fat just simply nuts. Then I did cardio after weights usually 4 times per week @ 30-45 minutes. Low intensity stuff. Worked for me leaning right out to what im sitting at now.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I got bulky like that, well your stomach looks bigger then mine was but idk if your pushing it out. Anyway I just simply sorted my diet around carbs only in morning, before and after workout. Protein with every meal and low fat just simply nuts. Then I did cardio after weights usually 4 times per week @ 30-45 minutes. Low intensity stuff. Worked for me leaning right out to what im sitting at now.


yeah everyone's different. lean and conditioning is different. to get in good condition diet goes to extreme.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder if you've got elevated oestrogen levels mate? Might be worth trying some anti-e supps / medicine (or alter your test / e levels in other ways... *cackle*)?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure if any one else has said this as not read replies.

But listen mate you are simply still pretty fat!

For some people the stomach is the last place to leave but you are not there yet.

Once you have shredded every thing else and there is still stomach fat then you should worry.

For now just keep working!

For estrogen levels eat broccoli with as many meals as possible.

High protein moderate good fat and low carb with A LOT of cardio then once every 10-14 days take a day off the diet completely.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I wonder if you've got elevated oestrogen levels mate? Might be worth trying some anti-e supps / medicine *(or alter your test / e levels in other ways... *cackle*)*?


 :whistling:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> you do that all year round ?


Just started a couple of weeks ago. Lyle McDonald's UD2.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

spaynter said:


> Just started a couple of weeks ago. Lyle McDonald's UD2.


mmmmm Mcdonald's


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

spaynter said:


> Just started a couple of weeks ago. Lyle McDonald's UD2.


oh ok i don't think you be growing much on that tho .. just pure fat shedding your aiming at


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not sure if any one else has said this as not read replies.
> 
> But listen mate you are simply still pretty fat!
> 
> ...


Just wondering what you class as low carb con? im looking to 'lean bulk' with a isocaloric split with calories just above maintenance. Currently eating 200+g p, 200~c, 100f at 73kg. Does this look ok for lean gains? or would you be more inclined to do something like 250p, 100c, rest fat?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not sure if any one else has said this as not read replies.
> 
> But listen mate you are simply still pretty fat!
> 
> ...


Good info def. Whats your definition of cardio to this routine though? how many days, how many minutes. etccc.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> yeah everyone's different. lean and conditioning is different. to get in good condition diet goes to extreme.


True. I'd say im pretty lean. Im not ripped but then again im not fussed about being ripped, as long as I can see my abs fairly well which I can thats my good sign of being pretty lean, as soon as that starts fading i'll up the cardio and so on. Im in no way an ectomorph, so for me to get ripped fine I could do that, but maintaining it would be a full time job itself for me to do. I can stay pretty lean and live a balanced lifestyle that way.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks for all this guys,

as mentioned my trouble with morning cardio is that I live a long way away frm work so I have to wake up very early and begin driving anyway =/ Sort of cuts my ability to do it!

How do I control Insulin Spikes to my advantage?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

by not eating carbs .. veg with your meals avoid hi gi.. i would stick with veg more veg more veg chicken chicken and more chicken cardio you get what you want but don't expect your muscle to get any bigger good luck


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

sizar said:


> by not eating carbs .. veg with your meals avoid hi gi.. i would stick with veg more veg more veg chicken chicken and more chicken cardio you get what you want but don't expect your muscle to get any bigger good luck


And I can imagine you'd feel $hit as well? lethargic etc?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

flynnie11 said:


> with that diet he will surely loose alot of muscle. how many cals is that ? well under 2000 id say . where did u get that diet from


Looks OK to me.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> with that diet he will surely loose alot of muscle. how many cals is that ? well under 2000 id say . where did u get that diet from


He won't lose muscle if he has at least 1.5g/lb of LBM and and works out with less volume, but the same weight on the bar.

Look in to PSMF and you will see you can maintain LBM on protein, green veg and fish oils only.



spaynter said:


> Just started a couple of weeks ago. Lyle McDonald's UD2.


Experimented with this last year, how are you getting on with the depletion workouts on 1200 cals and 20g carbs a day?

It's a very good recomp diet if you can follow it exactly to the letter. Very hard work though.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

at the start .. it gets easier as you go on mate.. you don't need to do that all the way just do drop the excess fat then you can add morning carb 50g oat .. hit the gym shouldn't be a problem .. esp if you have done your fasted cardio


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> He won't lose muscle if he has at least 1.5g/lb of LBM and and works out with less volume, but the same weight on the bar.
> 
> Look in to PSMF and you will see you can maintain LBM on protein, green veg and fish oils only.
> 
> ...


Have you got a good link to psmf? interested in reading up on this. More reps you way lol.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll PM you


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> I'll PM you


I hope you are no PMing him what i PMed you and told not to PM any one else with....


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Experimented with this last year, how are you getting on with the depletion workouts on 1200 cals and 20g carbs a day?

It's a very good recomp diet if you can follow it exactly to the letter. Very hard work though.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I hope you are no PMing him what i PMed you and told not to PM any one else with....


 :lol: your secrets are safe with me



spaynter said:


> Just finished week 1 with depletion @ 1500 cals.
> 
> OK except my legs are in pieces after 3 workouts in a week.


I admire anyone with the balls to stick it out, the lactic acid depletions are torture, well at least the first 45min - hour until the endorphins start flooding your brain. Good luck with it.


----------

